# help!



## randomhero743 (Oct 30, 2007)

I just bought a 2003 Passat W8. Im curious as to what modifications are accualy offered for the engine. Id like to get a cold air intake, exhaust, at least a piggy back for the ecu, perhaps a full engine management system if i can find one. Please give me some feedback.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: help! (randomhero743)*

NO piggy back, NO exhaust, NO intake, do not try to make an intake all u have to do is put a k&n filter where the air box is, and there u go u got a cold air. for exhaust u have to go custom that is the only option for the car, absoultly NO ONE makes s-hit for this car. as for an ecu flash i recommend the http://www.giac.com ecu flash for the car. it takes of governer, raises 1st gear rev limiter to red line, 20-25+ hp about same tq gain, and better gas, if u dont drive like a nob. email giac and they can tell u what is the closest dealer for their ecu flash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: help! (jnesta21)*

Had an exhaust shop do a custom one on mine with s/s Magna-flows for $950 installed.


----------



## aampsmb (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: help! (randomhero743)*

Try http://www.sfxperformance.com They have a listing for a p-chip Part#NEU641049. You have to call for availability. Good luck!


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: help! (randomhero743)*

i still suggest the giac flash there proven to be a great and reliable company, id stay away from sfx, no offense man, but its to much of a high dollar car for sfx.


----------

